# Artificial vinegar VS rice vinegar in sushi rice making



## drajacko (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, im new here in cheftalk so hope to get lots of knowledge from all of you =)  Regarding the topic above, i was wondering if it is possible to replace rice vinegar with artificial vinegar when seasoning sushi rice. If its not possible, what other alternatives are there that can be used to substitute rice vinegar ? many thanks in advance to everyone.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, Drajacko. Welcome to Cheftalk.

What, please, is artificial vinegar? I've never heard the term before.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, me neither. Am curious what you mean by that. Otherwise I will simply go the easy route and say that I know of no substitution for rice vinegar when it comes to sushi rice. I have used distilled vinegar and it was okay but it does not taste the same and a real sushi purist will tell that it's different. But hey! I needed a little acidic cut and it's what I had. Don't tell anybody that didn't read this /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## drajacko (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys =P. Erm Artificial vinegar is kinda like Distilled vinegar i guess- "Kinda Like" as in having the same chemical (acetic acid) in them.. Basically Artificial vinegar is a solution of acetic acid.. and it tastes simillar to normal white vinegar


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

So what exactly is the difference between artificial vinegar and distilled vinegar? Or are they just two terms for the same thing? I'm still a little confused.


----------



## drajacko (Dec 6, 2010)

tylerm713 said:


> So what exactly is the difference between artificial vinegar and distilled vinegar? Or are they just two terms for the same thing? I'm still a little confused.


Well Artificial vinegar is just a solution of acetic acid, produced chemically without the use of fermentation as with normal vinegars. Distilled vinegar is however can be produced with any type of vinegar through distillation . In short, Artificial Vinegar = made artificially using chemicals, distilled vinegar = made from natural vinegars .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just curious where you'd even purchase such a thing?

If you create a solution of acetic acid and water you've produced what's known as an acetum. Given the same saturation levels, it is chemically indistinguishable from distilled vinegar. That is to say, a 5% solution of acetic acid and water is exactly the same as a 5% solution of distilled white vinegar.

So, why would it even matter in culinary applications?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

yes...

    I would like to ask why are you looking for a substitute?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm puzzled re. artificial rice vinegar.

As far as sushi vinegar goes, there is a product I buy for convenience which saves me making a vinegar mix. It's imported from America:-

Made by mizkan, a mix of glucose, brown sugar,rice vinegar,salt and msg. Makes great sushi rice


----------



## drajacko (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmm im looking for a substitute cus in my area, the pre-made vinegar for seasoning sushi rice is quite pricy while the artificial vinegar i was talking about costs only like less than 1USD for two or three litres.. haha and i did a little research.. apparently the artificial vinegar is also commonly used to wash pots and pans ( they give them that "Brand New" Shine and look ) so although, refering to KYHeirloomer, the mixture of the solutions are the same,  i was  afraid that  it wouldn't go well as an alternative to season sushi rice.. Anyways i'm gonna give it a try these few days and i'll update on the usability soon.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If price is the reason for the search for a substitute, have you considered making your own rice vinegar? Definitely inexpensive and fairly easy to make, just takes about a week is all.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Culinary Student.

Don't use the term artificial vinegar to your instructor , as he may fail you. No such thing. All vinegars are real. Each one has a different purpose and comes from a different source. Question What is Balsamic Vinegar? do you know? Each one has a distinct use and aged for different times .Chemicals ?acetic acid and H20, some times malic acid added , Most times reduced to 5% acidity (Heinz) cheaper store brands sometime 4%


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_apparently the artificial vinegar is also commonly used to wash pots and pans _

Drajacko, technically you are not cleaning with vinegar, you are descaling. The acid dissolves any mineral build-up and, in some cases, oxidation. Thus restoring that shiny, new look.

Descaling is the same reason you periodically should run vinegar through your automatic coffee maker.

In both cases, however, you still need to wash (or at least rinse) the items to remove the vinegar traces.

But, again, the source of the vinegar is irrelevent to the process.


----------

